# BrotherIron has agreed to join the UG team



## mugzy (Apr 6, 2020)

All,

The growth rate of our membership has tripled in the last two months. The staff is stretched thin and I’m reviewing some forum changes and staffing. 

BrotherIron will be joining us as a moderator. BI has been a moderator many times over the years and does it very well. He does not carry an ego and is very helpful and patient with new members. We are all excited to have him join the team, I think he will fit in very well here at UGBB.

Welcome BI!


----------



## tinymk (Apr 6, 2020)

Good brother. Ran beside him on many boards over the last decade.


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 6, 2020)

BrotherIron is a good dude I remember him from 8 years back as we both were competitive powerlifters, great choice mugzy!


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 6, 2020)

Sounds good!!


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 6, 2020)

Thank you Mugzy for the oppurtunity.  It's great to see so many familiar faces.  This place just feels like home.  I'll do my absolute best to help in any way I can.  

For those who don't know me, I'll give you the short version, lol... I'm a partially broken lifter but in my journey I was a competitive Olympic lifter on one of the best National Teams.  We won more National titles than I can count and believe it or not I can count pretty high, lol.  I sustained a few shoulder injuries that ended that love of mine unfortunately.  I transitioned to Powerlifting which became my second love and competed for a while.  I was lucky to have had 2 amazing coaches (both World Champs) and trained in a facility you've heard of if you're into Powerlifting. A lot of world champions graced that place.  Hit some solid numbers, made some lifelong friends, and even developed my own training program which many have run over the years...SST (specialized strength training).  It's a hodgepodge.  I didn't reinvent the wheel... I just cherry picked what worked and put it all together.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 6, 2020)

Welcome aboard, BrotherIron.


----------



## TODAY (Apr 6, 2020)

Nice to have you around, BI!


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 6, 2020)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome!


----------



## Spongy (Apr 6, 2020)

Welcome!!!


----------



## German89 (Apr 6, 2020)

Welcome BI. I'm so happy you're here!


----------



## Deadhead (Apr 6, 2020)

Welcome! Glad to have ya


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 6, 2020)

Is this the same BI from TID? I hope so that’s a good dude. 

Congrats Amigo!


----------



## Rhino99 (Apr 7, 2020)

Welcome Brother


----------



## Seeker (Apr 7, 2020)

Welcome BI! Great to have you. Dont go outside and risk a $1,000 fine. Just stay home and play on UG


----------



## Rhino99 (Apr 7, 2020)

Is Jin ok and will he be back soon?


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 7, 2020)

Seeker said:


> Welcome BI! Great to have you. Dont go outside and risk a $1,000 fine. Just stay home and play on UG



LOL... 

Hate to say it but I'll be back in the gym on Wed tossing some steel.  I'll have my sled and axle at home so I can have some fun in the sun with them but I gotta get under a bar.


----------



## Grizzly911 (Apr 7, 2020)

Good to meet ya, BI!


----------



## Seeker (Apr 7, 2020)

BrotherIron said:


> LOL...
> 
> Hate to say it but I'll be back in the gym on Wed tossing some steel.  I'll have my sled and axle at home so I can have some fun in the sun with them but I gotta get under a bar.



Ugh lucky you. Happy for you. You're one of the lucky ones


----------



## ATLRigger (Apr 7, 2020)

Level headed mod = okay with me


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 7, 2020)

From tid right? welcome and congratz..dont ban me


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 7, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> From tid right? welcome and congratz..dont ban me



lol, yup... same BI.  Thanks!


----------



## Uncle manny (Apr 7, 2020)

Welcome, looks like a solid addition! Glad to have you aboard!


----------



## rawdeal (Apr 7, 2020)

BigGameHunter said:


> Is this the same BI from TID? I hope so that’s a good dude.
> Congrats Amigo!



Yes!  Just seems so "right," huh?



Rhino99 said:


> Is Jin ok and will he be back soon?



There's another thread around here somewhere.  NbleSavage says Jin's OK, just taking a break.



Bro Bundy said:


> From tid right? welcome and congratz..dont ban me



Can we run a Poll on this?

Welcome, BI, looking forward to you sharing your knowledge of OL, PL, and Strongman.  I've enjoyed some of that on TID and eager for more.


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 7, 2020)

rawdeal said:


> Welcome, BI, looking forward to you sharing your knowledge of OL, PL, and Strongman.  I've enjoyed some of that on TID and eager for more.



I'll post my stuff here and in a week or so I'll start my journal here too.  I'll be adjusting my training in the coming month or so and putting in SM training for my conditioning.  It's fun and something everything can do and really benefit from.


----------



## snake (Apr 7, 2020)

BrotherIron said:


> I'm a partially broken lifter but in my journey...
> 
> I sustained a few shoulder injuries that ended that love of mine unfortunately.



Anyone that sticks around long enough has his body forsake him long before his heart.

Good to see a solid addition. Among the people that carry weight with me, you're held in high regard.


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 7, 2020)

snake said:


> Anyone that sticks around long enough has his body forsake him long before his heart.
> 
> Good to see a solid addition. Among the people that carry weight with me, you're held in high regard.



Thanks!  I still have a few tricks up my sleeve.  Still got 1 good shoulder and I can still pull and squat so I'm happy.


----------



## j2048b (Apr 7, 2020)

welcome, glad ur here, cant wait to see some of ur gpp and training


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 7, 2020)

j2048b said:


> welcome, glad ur here, cant wait to see some of ur gpp and training



I'll post up my training soon.  Unfortunately, it'll be an abridged program since I'm under time constraints (<40min) and I'm training alone for the moment.  For GPP right now, you'll see it's mostly sled work.  Forward, backward, and lateral sled drags (60ft drags down and back for each working set).  Once all this Rona shit is done, I'll be able to put Log C&J EMOMs back in as well as Farmers and Yoke carries.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Apr 7, 2020)

Thats great, congrats BI!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 7, 2020)

BI is a good dude that knows how to train! Welcome bro!


----------



## DEADlifter (Apr 7, 2020)

Welcome, BrotherIron!


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 7, 2020)

Welcome to UG.


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 7, 2020)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Thats great, congrats BI!



Thanks!



DieYoungStrong said:


> BI is a good dude that knows how to train! Welcome bro!



I seem more an more familiar faces.  Good to see ya over here.  I can't wait to start really getting after it again.  This Covid bullshit has really put a damper on things.



DEADlifter said:


> Welcome, BrotherIron!



Thanks!



BigSwolePump said:


> Welcome to UG.



Thanks!


----------



## Jin (Apr 7, 2020)

This is a good move for our board.

welcome Brother Iron!


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 7, 2020)

Brother who ?


----------



## Beserker (Apr 8, 2020)

Welcome Brother!


----------



## CJ (Apr 8, 2020)

Welcome Bro Iron. Can't wait to check out your log!!!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 8, 2020)

Welcome


----------



## transcend2007 (Apr 8, 2020)

Welcome ... nice to know you've got the pretty piece cover also ... you really will fit right in BI ...


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 8, 2020)

John Ziegler said:


> Brother who ?



Just kidding, I know this dude, we've talked about old school lifters before awhile back, clean & press & snatch.  Serge Redding Vasily Alexeev type of stuff. 

Really cool dude !


----------



## pharmacist (Apr 8, 2020)

Well then... that is a good thing!


----------



## Patriot1405 (Apr 8, 2020)

Hey Brotheriron, great to see you here!!


----------



## Rhino99 (Apr 8, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Welcome Bro Iron. Can't wait to check out your log!!!


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Apr 8, 2020)

welcome ive only been here going on a year and this site has become the main place i go while on the internet..that says a lot about what you guys have created here ...belonged to many boards in the past and this is by far my fav. and im sure if the mgt. has chose you it is for a good reason...i dont know u yet brother but im hoping that will change im looking forward to the contribution u have to offer...thanks for choosing to be a part of the ug....


----------



## motown1002 (Apr 8, 2020)

Glad to have you here BI!


----------



## Blacktail (Apr 8, 2020)

Welcome aboard


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 9, 2020)

transcend2007 said:


> Welcome ... nice to know you've got the pretty piece cover also ... you really will fit right in BI ...



Thanks!



CJ275 said:


> Welcome Bro Iron. Can't wait to check out your log!!!



I'll put it up this week. 



John Ziegler said:


> Just kidding, I know this dude, we've talked about old school lifters before awhile back, clean & press & snatch.  Serge Redding Vasily Alexeev type of stuff.
> 
> Really cool dude !



Good to see ya here and looking forward to more discussions.


----------

